# Places of worship in hurghada



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi all - can anyone tell us whether there are any christian churches in hurghada please.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*churches*



flossy207 said:


> hi all - can anyone tell us whether there are any christian churches in hurghada please.


There is a coptic christian church in Dahar but don't know of any others.


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> There is a coptic christian church in Dahar but don't know of any others.


hi and thanks for the info. where abouts in dahar please - any well known shops I'd know so I can get my bearings please.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*Church*



flossy207 said:


> hi and thanks for the info. where abouts in dahar please - any well known shops I'd know so I can get my bearings please.


Take the bus from Sakalla to Dahar get of at the last stop which is opposite the Government shop follow the road round and take the first main round off the roundabout on your right church is halfway down or take any taxi and for Christian church Dahar and they will know where it is.


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

thank you so much!!!


----------

